# Rocky Mountain bei B.O.C



## Kampfmaschine (31. Dezember 2008)

Hab heut bei B.O.C Rocky Mountain Bikes gesehen, da war ich dcoh ein wenig geschockt. Würde NIE da ein Top Fully zur Wartung abgeben. Das Slayer soll statt 2790 nur 1790 kosten. Wahnsinn!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Januar 2009)

Tja... die Zeiten ändern sich und somit auch Rocky Mountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (3. Januar 2009)

das kann doch wohl nicht euer ernst sein,bei boc??!!


mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Januar 2009)

das ist die Warheit!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Januar 2009)

Ja leider sind die glorreichen Tage von Rocky vorbei denen gehts jetzt so wie früher GT. Man sieht leider was daraus geworden ist. 
Einige Fans wirds noch geben aber bei weiten nicht mehr so wie zur Blütezeit.


----------



## Robert (4. Januar 2009)

ja habe auch schon das komplette Rockysortiment beim Bikemaxx (ist sowas wie B.O.C)in München gesehen
die haben jetzt sogar schon den neuen Carbonrahmen drinnen hängen und bekommen im März alle kompletten Räder.
Aber Scott und Univega und Orbea führen die auch

Finds trotzdem schade das n Discounter so ne Marke führt.


----------



## beWarped (4. Januar 2009)

Aber vielleicht sichert gerade der Schritt des Herstellers, das die Marke am Markt bestehen kann.


----------



## Nofaith (4. Januar 2009)

Bei BOC gab's Rocky schon letztes Jahr(2007), zusätzlich ist jetzt für die Sasion 2009 z.B. H&S Bike-Discount dazu gekommen.

Das Händler-Netz von Rocky(BikeAction) ist halt relativ dünn, ist aber meiner Meinung nach ein hausgemachtes Problem, wenn ich da nur an die Voroder-Bedingungen und Auflagen denke. Dazu kommt das in den letzten Jahren doch recht lange an Modellen festgehalten wurde die technisch nicht haltbar waren(z.B. ETS-X, RM6,7,...). Preislich lagen die Bikes immer schon recht hoch, da konnte man aber beim Kunden mit "Handmade in Canada" punkten, das bricht aber langsam auch weg.

Es ist nur verständlich wenn man nach neuen Vertriebwegen und Absatzmöglichkeiten sucht. Den Fan oder Anhänger der Marke schmerzt das, aber aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht ist es notwendig. Die Preissenkungen kommen ja nicht von ungefähr und sind eigentlich gegen den Trend in der Branche. Einige Grosshändler haben wegen des veränderten Wechselkurses EURO/Dollar angekündigt z.B. Shimano preislich um 10% anzuheben.


----------



## slayerrider (4. Januar 2009)

jaja, die glorreichen Zeiten sind bei Rocky vorbei, eigentlich schade. Aber das ist das alte Lied, wurde hier ja schon oft diskutiert.
Wohingegen ich


----------



## beWarped (4. Januar 2009)

Die großen Zeiten fangen eigentlich erst jetzt an, wenn man auf die Masse setzt. Und mit dem Namen wird es bestimmt nicht schwer, mehr Bikes abzusetzen.

Wenn das Geld, was jetzt verdient wird, in neue Produkte, Marketing und Technologie investiert wird, kommt das auch den Hardcorebikern zu Gute. 

Dann ist die Sache mit Taiwan und den Discountern bald vergessen


----------



## michel69 (4. Januar 2009)

Finde ich auch ziemlich Schade, dass man RM mittlerweile beim Discounter kaufen kann. Als ich vor etwa 15 Jahren mein erstes RM gekauft habe war das wirklich noch was besonderes, das ist nun wohl definitiv vorbei. Ich war stolzer Besitzer von insgesamt 7 Rockies, aber ich werde mich beim nächsten Bikekauf auch umorientieren, weil mit "Kult" hat das m.E. nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (4. Januar 2009)

..mir geht es ähnlich, ich habe auch jedes Jahr obligatorisch ein neues RM gekauft, jetzt habe ich ein Lapierre im Keller stehen und ich muss sagen: Super Bike!! Nach Jahren mit Race Face-Kurbeln wieder eine Shimano-XT und ich muss feststellen, dass Race Face von der Schaltperformance her mind. eine ganze Klasse schlechter ist... Seit RM in Taiwan produziert muss sich RM auch im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis mit anderen Taiwan-Herstellern vergleichen lassen....Für 2009 bin ich noch unentschieden, wo ich mein Geld hintrage, vielleicht zu Votec, die nach dem Bericht in den News ja wohl noch in Good Old Germany brutzeln, ein RM kaufe ich jedenfalls definitv nicht mehr...


----------



## Jockelmatz (4. Januar 2009)

Man darf wirklich gespannt sein, wohin die Reise für RM in Deutschland geht. Wenn das eine neue Strategie des Importeurs sein sollte, begreife ich die nicht.
Setzt man auf grosse Ketten, muss man auch am Preis feilen und auf das exklusive Image verzichten. 
Wer kauft denn bei BOC (oder ähnlichen Hallenmärkten) ein Nobelbike für 4000 oder 5000 Öcken - wo bleibt da die Exklusivität? 
Ausserdem fehlts in solchen Läden definitiv an geeignetem Beratungspersonal. Da würde ich nicht mal ein Billig Hardtail für 600 Euros kaufen.
Ausserdem: Ob die kleinen Rocky Händler auf dem Dorfe wohl begeistert sind von den neuen grossen Brüdern?  Ich an deren Stelle würde mich nach einer Marke umsehen, die nicht auch in Grossmärkten abgesetzt wird.

Mahlzeit!


----------



## subdiver (4. Januar 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Man darf wirklich gespannt sein, wohin die Reise für RM in Deutschland geht. Wenn das eine neue Strategie des Importeurs sein sollte, begreife ich die nicht.



Der deutsche Importeur kann doch gar nicht anders 

Wenn RM beschliesst, dass in Taiwan gefertigt und die Produktion gesteigert werden soll, 
dann müssen auch neue Vertriebswege eröffnet werden, um die höheren Stückzahlen auch zu verkaufen.

Dirk Janz hat mit Bikeaction über 20 Jahre den Kult um RM in Deutschland geschaffen, 
aber nun kann die neue Marschrichtung von RM diesen Kult schnell beenden 

Ich glaube, dass es Bikeaction zukünftig nicht leicht haben wird und der Janz froh ist, 
dass er nicht mehr lange bis zur Rente hat


----------



## Nofaith (4. Januar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Der deutsche Importeur kann doch gar nicht anders


 
Naja, er kann schon anders. Markgerechte Preise, Stärkung der kleinen Händler, Werbung in Magazinen mit Nennung der Händler(soviele sind's ja nicht mehr),....


----------



## beWarped (4. Januar 2009)

Aber wieviel Kult-Biker gibt es denn im Gegensatz zur Masse, die ein Discounter mit den richtigen Angeboten absetzen kann...

Ich verkaufe doch lieber 1000 Bikes a 200 EUR Gewinn, als 50 Bikes a 500 EUR Gewinn...

Zahlen dienen nur als Beispiel, frei erfunden...

Auch "Traditionsschmieden" können sich dem nicht entziehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2009)

Liegt es nicht daran, dass die anderen Bikehersteller aufgeholt haben?
Das die OualitÃ¤t nach lÃ¤sst? 
Der Service lÃ¤sst mitlerweile sehr zu wÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig?
Der Preis fÃ¼r RM findet daher keinerlei Berechtigung mehr!

Einen SXC Rahmen fÃ¼r 2700,-â¬?
Oder ein Liteville 901 fÃ¼r 2.400,-â¬ mit Steuersatz & Top Service?

Ich fahre seit Ã¼ber 10 Jahren ausschlieÃlich Rockys.
Nach meinem aktuellen SXC denke ich darÃ¼ber nach, auf einen anderen Hersteller umszusteigen.
- So schief geschweiÃter Rahmen dass der DÃ¤mpfer auf einer Seite am Rahmen angelegen hat! (wer hat da was konrolliert?)
- Fehlende KabelfÃ¼hrungen die mir nach langen Diskussionen als gebrauchte Ware zugeschikt wurde!
- Wasser in der Siztstrebe, DrainlÃ¶cher vergessen. (musste ich selbst bohren als das Wasser an der Klebestelle ausgetreten war)
- Achsenbruch (da der Mangel bekannt war habe ich mit BA kontakt aufgenommen. Dort meinte man, es sei bisher zwar mal vorgekommen, sei dann ein Garantiefall. Muss ich warten, bis die Achse im Urlaub bricht? Warum schickt man mir nicht einfach eine verstÃ¤rkte Achse? Also 34,-â¬ zahlen. Habe ich gottseidank gemacht, sie ist im Urlaub gebrochen)
- dauernd Wasser im Tretlager=> Tretlager hin

Wer was Besonderes sein mÃ¶chte, muss auch was besonderes bieten.
Ich fÃ¼rchte, das Rocky Mountain den gleichen Weg geht wie GT, schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (4. Januar 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, er kann schon anders. Markgerechte Preise, Stärkung der kleinen Händler, Werbung in Magazinen mit Nennung der Händler(soviele sind's ja nicht mehr),....



Was sind marktgerechte Preise ? 
Auch andere Taiwanluxushersteller, wie Scott, Spezi, CD, etc., liegen auf einem ähnlichen Preislevel, wie RM.

Wenn RM nun "zu billig" werden sollte, dann ist der Kult gleich Geschichte 

Mein Händler ist ein 1-Mann-Betrieb und der "jammert" bislang (noch ?) nicht.

Bzgl. der Werbung hast Du Recht.
Auch die Einsparung des 2009er RM-Katalog wird von Händlern und Kunden kritisiert.
Ob das solche Veranstaltungen (die sich um ca. 12 % verteuerten), 
wie die RM-Days im Kleinwalsertal, kompensieren können ?

Mir persönlich gefällt die neue Ausrichtung von RM auch nicht,
aber ich bin der Meinung, dass die Hauptverantwortlichen in Canada sitzen.


----------



## subdiver (4. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> - Achsenbruch (da der Mangel bekannt war habe ich mit BA kontakt aufgenommen. Dort meinte man, es sei bisher zwar mal vorgekommen, sei dann ein Garantiefall. Muss ich warten, bis die Achse im Urlaub bricht? Warum schickt man mir nicht einfach eine verstÃ¤rkte Achse? Also 34,-â¬ zahlen. Habe ich gottseidank gemacht, sie ist im Urlaub gebrochen)



Ein Ã¤hnliches Problem habe ich auch mit meinem 07er Element 
Es ist bekannt, dass die Schwingen bei diesem Modell bruchgefÃ¤hrdet sind.

Auf Anfrage wegen Austausch der Schwinge teilte Bikeaction mir schriftlich mit, 
dass ich die Schwinge fahren soll, bis sie bricht und ich dann Ã¼ber Garantie eine Neue 
bekommen wÃ¼rde 

Auf meinen schriftlichen Einwand, dass es sich um ein tragendes Bauteil handelt (Unfallgefahr) 
und ich auch nicht bei einem Alpen-X etc. mit gebrochener Schwinge liegenbleiben mÃ¶chte, antwortete BA, 
dass nichts passieren kÃ¶nnte


----------



## Nofaith (4. Januar 2009)

Ein marktgerechter Preis ergibt sich für mich aus:

Optik
Qualität
Ausstattung
Technik
Image der Marke
RockRider66 hat ja schon einige Punkte hier aufgegriffen die bei RM im Moment Probleme bereiten.

Sicher bewegen sich Cannondale, Specialized, u.a. auf einem ähnliche Preislevel, diese Marken sind aber anders positioniert wie Rocky Mountain.


----------



## Robert (4. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir den Vertex RSL team Rahmen bestellt.
Das eingentlich aus den Grund das ich eh einen HT Rahmen will und das aus Carbon.

Bei Scott ist der Rahmen mit 1800â¬ "GÃ¼nstig" aber ist optisch nicht schÃ¶n und sie bieten nur 2 Jahre Garantie

Der Storck Rebilion 1.0 ist zwar optisch schÃ¶ner als der Scott aber mit 2600â¬ schon teurer und das bei auch nur 2 Jahren Garantie.

Der Specialized Rahmen kostet auch sowas wie der Stork aber mit der Gabel?? und optisch gefÃ¤llt er mir auch nicht.Aber 5 Jahre Garantie wÃ¤ren ja recht gut.

Vom Simplon hat mir mein HÃ¤ndler abgeraten.Das hÃ¤tte mir auch optisch nicht gefallen.

Da hat mir mein HÃ¤ndler das Rocky vorgeschlagen. Der Preis ist zwar auch schon teuer (2600â¬) aber es gibt  5 Jahre Garantie und optisch gefÃ¤llt er mir sehr sehr gut

Den Rahmen hab ich mir schon beim Bikemax angeschaut. Finde ihn sehr sehr schÃ¶n verarbeitet.

Die Marke Rocky hat auch fÃ¼r mich noch ne kultige Bedeutung.
Der HÃ¤ndler wo ich bestellt haben hat sogar nen besseren Preis wie die beim Bikemax gemacht.Aber ihr habt schon recht so ganz schÃ¶n ist das nicht sein Bike beim Discounter stehen zu sehen.


----------



## Robert (4. Januar 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Ein marktgerechter Preis ergibt sich für mich aus:
> 
> Optik
> Qualität
> ...



wie meinst anders positioniert wie Rocky????


----------



## Nofaith (4. Januar 2009)

Der Rahmen hat was, keine Frage, gefällt mir optisch auch.

Aber nach den Testwerten muss ich sagen war er für mich nicht mehr interessant. Mein Element hat schon einen recht spürbar weichen Tretlagerbereich im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Bikes und das Carbon-Vertex lag da noch drunter.
Das mag für den einen oder anderen unerheblich sein, ich für meinen Teil möchte meine Kraft zum Vortrieb nutzen und nicht um den Rahmen nach links oder rechts auszulenken.

By the way: Den Rahmen gibst mittlerweile schon ab ca 1660Euronen.

Wann gibt's Bilder?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Januar 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Vertex RSL team Rahmen bestellt.
> Das eingentlich aus den Grund das ich eh einen HT Rahmen will und das aus Carbon.
> 
> Bei Scott ist der Rahmen mit 1800 "Günstig" aber ist optisch nicht schön und sie bieten nur 2 Jahre Garantie
> ...



Soviel Kohle für den schwersten und weichsten Carbon Rahmen von deinen vorgeschlagenen???


----------



## Robert (4. Januar 2009)

ja gut der sollte ja 1150g wiegen

glaub der Storck wiegt mehr und der Specialized wiegt auch sowas.

gut das er weich ist, ok aber im Test stand auch das er verzeihlich ist und es Gefühlssache ist.
Mir muss der Rahmen optisch auch gefallen, brauch dazu ne Beziehung.Es bringt mir nix wenn der Rahmen steif ist und optisch mir nicht gefällt.

Da ich keine Rennen fahre ist mir das jetzt erstmal egal ob er weich ist oder nicht


----------



## santo77 (4. Januar 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> ja gut der sollte ja 1150g wiegen
> 
> glaub der Storck wiegt mehr und der Specialized wiegt auch sowas.
> 
> ...



und der schönste von den dreien ist er sowieso


----------



## Robert (4. Januar 2009)

ja so ist es

optik geht vor gewicht und funktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (4. Januar 2009)

- dauernd Wasser im Tretlager=> Tretlager hin

...aha, jetzt weiß ich warum ich innert einer Saison schon zwei Tretlager verschlissen hab! Was kann man gegen den Wassereinbruch tun?? Eventuell die schwarze Kunststoffkappe die auf dem Dom für die Umwerferbefestigung sitzt mit Dichtmittel (Silikon o.ä.) behandeln??


----------



## rocsam (4. Januar 2009)

...uups, der folgende Satz wurde jetzt nicht mit hochgeladen:
OB ICH DIE JUNGS BEI BOC MAL NACH EINER LÖSUNG FRAGEN SOLL ???...


----------



## Robert (4. Januar 2009)

rocsam schrieb:


> - dauernd Wasser im Tretlager=> Tretlager hin
> 
> ...aha, jetzt weiß ich warum ich innert einer Saison schon zwei Tretlager verschlissen hab! Was kann man gegen den Wassereinbruch tun?? Eventuell die schwarze Kunststoffkappe die auf dem Dom für die Umwerferbefestigung sitzt mit Dichtmittel (Silikon o.ä.) behandeln??



ja n Loch ins Gehäuse bohren das hilft


----------



## Kampfmaschine (4. Januar 2009)

Mach das mal! Bin gespannt was die sagen!?


----------



## clemson (4. Januar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Der deutsche Importeur kann doch gar nicht anders
> 
> Wenn RM beschliesst, dass in Taiwan gefertigt und die Produktion gesteigert werden soll,
> dann müssen auch neue Vertriebswege eröffnet werden, um die höheren Stückzahlen auch zu verkaufen.
> ...



Der Rocky Kult ist nur komischer weiße in Deutschland deutlich ausgeprägter als in Kanada selber...hab ich 2001 und 2008 in Vancouver erlebt........von dahermach ich mir um Rocky selber keine sorgen....


----------



## kleinbiker (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

anstatt die Bikes im "Supermarkt" zu verkaufen, sollten vielleicht mal die Preise angepasst werden.

Ich habe mal gerade durch Zufall bei CRC gestöbert: Vertex RSL Team 1660 Euro

Tja, da sieht man, dass sich mit Kult in Deutschland 'ne menge Geld verdienen lässt.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Januar 2009)

Vorallem das die Deutschen auch noch darauf reinfallen  aber ich mag mein Rocky  egal ob Taiwan oder ob man es inem Disounter kaufen kann.


----------



## bestmove (6. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ... ich mag (mein) Rocky  egal ob Taiwan oder ob man es einem Disounter kaufen kann.


----------



## rocsam (6. Januar 2009)

...habe mir auch bei CRC die Preise angesehen: SXC50 aus dem Vorjahr für ca. 1700, Altitude70 Rahmen für 1600, das sind marktgerechte Preise!! Da frage ich mich, ob der englische Importeur bei dieser Preisgestaltung am Hungertuch nagen muss?? Aaah, ich Depp vergaß: Die Lebenshaltungskosten in England sind sicher viiiiiel NIEDRIGER als in Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (6. Januar 2009)

rocsam schrieb:


> ...habe mir auch bei CRC die Preise angesehen: SXC50 aus dem Vorjahr für ca. 1700, Altitude70 Rahmen für 1600, das sind marktgerechte Preise!! Da frage ich mich, ob der englische Importeur bei dieser Preisgestaltung am Hungertuch nagen muss?? Aaah, ich Depp vergaß: Die Lebenshaltungskosten in England sind sicher viiiiiel NIEDRIGER als in Deutschland



Angebot und Nachfrage, man nennt es auch freie Marktwirtschaft 

Solange Bikeaction die verlangten Preise bekommt, werden die Preise in Deutschland hoch bleiben.


----------



## Robert (6. Januar 2009)

ja aber es ist schon krass das der rsl team rahmen 1000â¬ weniger als in deutschland kostet. mein hÃ¤ndler hat mir schon n guten preis gemacht aber unter 2000 war der auch nicht.
find das jetzt schon bisi sch...... aber naja. 

wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich jetzt bei crc den rahmen kaufen wÃ¼rde und ich hÃ¤tte eine reklamation??? geht das Ã¼bern hÃ¤ndler oder Ã¼ber bike action???


----------



## slayerrider (6. Januar 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Mach das mal! Bin gespannt was die sagen!?



Ich stimm dir voll zu, bei Rocky geht ja sogar die Garantie flöten, wenn die Pulverung entfernt wird.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Januar 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich jetzt bei crc den rahmen kaufen würde und ich hätte eine reklamation??? geht das übern händler oder über bike action???



Es läuft übern Händler und dann schicken die das weiter zu Bikeaction.


----------



## MTsports (6. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Es läuft übern Händler und dann schicken die das weiter zu Bikeaction.



Fast richtig 
Diese Variante ist es, wenn der Rahmen oder das Bike bei einem Deutschem Händler über den Deutschem Impoteur (Bikeaction) gekauft wurde. Nur dann macht auch der DEUTSCHE IMPOTEUR die Garantie!

Bei im Ausland erworbenen Ware ist generell auch der aus diesem Land zuständige Impoteur der für die Garantie mit dem Hersteller zuständig!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Januar 2009)

ups sorry hab _crc_ übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (6. Januar 2009)

MTsports schrieb:


> Bei im Ausland erworbenen Ware ist generell auch der aus diesem Land zustÃ¤ndige Impoteur der fÃ¼r die Garantie mit dem Hersteller zustÃ¤ndig!



Bei eingesparten â¬ 1.000,-- nur bei einem Rahmen lohnt sich dieser Aufwand sicherlich.
Service fÃ¤llt bei einem HT-Rahmen auch nicht an, 
warum dann noch bei einem deutschen HÃ¤ndler die Bikeaction-Preise bezahlen ?

FÃ¼r Euch HÃ¤ndler kann die Preisgestaltung und die neue Vertriebsausrichtung (B.O.C., Bikemax etc.) 
von Bikeaction auch nicht verkaufsfÃ¶rdernd sein, oder ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Januar 2009)

Die normalen Fachhändler sind auch zuständig für den guten Service und die gute Beratung das fällt sicher bei crc oder anderen Onlineshops nicht an.


----------



## Nofaith (6. Januar 2009)

Welche Beratung und Service brauchst Du beim Aufbau eines HT-Rahmen? Oder beim Fully-Rahmen?

Wo ist die Beratung bei BOC oder H&S Bike-Discount?

Die Garantie-Abwicklung sehe ich als unproblematisch an, die gilt auch in England(siehe Bikes.com), vielleicht dauert's dann zwei Wochen, aber das wäre mir bei 1000Euronen unterschied wurscht. Hinzu kommt auch das die Gewährleistungsansprüche EU-Recht sind.

Auch bei BikeAction ist nicht gewährleistet das es fix geht mit der Garantie, Bekannter hat 'nen Riss im Rahmen und BA hat Weihnachtsferien, die Kiste steht also mindestens noch zwei Wochen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Januar 2009)

das du den Rahmen mal Probe gefahren bist? Oder kaufst du ein Bike wo du nicht mal Probe fährst? Dann weißt du garnicht obs dir gefällt oder nicht. Maln bischen Köpfchen anstrengen bevor man sowas frägt...


----------



## Nofaith (7. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> das du den Rahmen mal Probe gefahren bist? Oder kaufst du ein Bike wo du nicht mal Probe fährst? Dann weißt du garnicht obs dir gefällt oder nicht. Maln bischen Köpfchen anstrengen bevor man sowas frägt...




Das machst Du mal besser. Warst Du nicht damals schon vom Flatline begeistert, obwohl Du keine Testrunde damit drehen konntest und hast es Dir bestellt bevor es Serien-Modelle zu kaufen gab. Findet man alles hier im Forum. 

Schau Dich mal um im Forum. Wieviel sind hier die sich 'nen Rahmen von RM gekauft haben ohne ihn Probe zufahren, gerade bei neuen Modellen wie z.B. Flatline, New Slayer, Slayer SXC... Auch Robert kann den Serien-Rahmen zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs noch nicht gefahren haben. Ein Prototyp sagt gar nichts aus. 

Ich kaufe keine Bikes/Rahmen ohne mir zumindest die Geo anzuschauen und mit den Bikes zuvergleichen, die ich besitze und mir gut "passen". Bei dem hier besprochenen Rahmen gibt's kaum Händler die ein fahrfertiges Bike im Shop haben, da ist also nichts mit Probefahrt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Januar 2009)

Das RMX und das Slayer habe ich nicht probegefahren 
Beim RMX war es eh klar das es gut sein muss. Am Ende war es noch besser 
Beim Slayer habe ich gedacht "Wenn RMX schon geil, dann muss das auch geil sein." Wobei ich bei dem Bike sehr viel auf geometrie geschaut habe. 
Fahrtechnisch lag ich richtig....den Rest wisst ihr ja.


----------



## arseburn (7. Januar 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur folgendes sagen:

Vor einem Jahr habe ich mein 2007 Slayer auch bei BOC gekauft...und diesen Schritt bis heute NICHT bereut. Denn ich bin scheinbar immer noch der einzige, der sein Slayer (aufgrund von aneinanderschlagenden Wippen/Links) zurück geben konnte. 

Also: Discounter ist nicht immer schlecht...schon gar nicht für den Endverbraucher


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2009)

Das Rocky jetzt auch zunehmend bei Discountern verkauft wird halte ich ich für ein Lösungsversuch einer Absatzschwäche.

Diese kommt wahrscheinlich durch die von mir weiter oben angeführten Gründe und wird von einer drohenden Wirstschaftskrise noch verstärkt.

Für uns Endverbraucher sicherlich nicht schlecht.

Ein komplettes Bike günstiger als ein einzelner Rahmen ist doch schon eine Nummer?
Wenn wirklich was sein sollte wird es doch sicherlich eingeschickt, genauso wie bei anderen Bike Shops.
Verschleißteile müssen sowieso von uns gezahlt werden, also kann ich das in einem anderen Shop machen lassen wenn ich zum Discounter kein Vertrauen habe.


----------



## subdiver (7. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Rocky jetzt auch zunehmend bei Discountern verkauft wird halte ich ich für ein Lösungsversuch einer Absatzschwäche.



Das ist aber ein sehr kurzsichtiger "Lösungsversuch", 
denn langfristig wird mehr damit kaputt gemacht.
RM läuft damit Gefahr zur "billigen Massenware" abgestempelt zu werden,
mit diesem neuen Image wären die heutigen Preise langfristig nicht zu realisieren.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Für uns Endverbraucher sicherlich nicht schlecht.



Auch hier dürfte der Effekt nur kurzfristig für den Endverbraucher nicht schlecht sein.

Der Vertrieb von RM über Discounter schadet kleineren RM-Händlern, 
die mit guten Service- und Beratungsleistungen für ihre Kunden bereitstehen.
Zudem besteht die Gefahr, dass diese mit den großen nicht konkurrieren können und aufgeben müssen 

Diese Entwicklung schadet langfristig RM-Händler und Endverbraucher gleichermaßen.


----------



## stefanstumpf (7. Januar 2009)

Hi Zusammen
Robert, denk doch mal über ein Cannondale nach. Lebenslange Garantie!
Das mit Kult und RM hat sich für mich auch erledigt. Bin als 2.Radbesitzer eines SXC enttäuscht über die Sache mit der Achse. Als die gebrochen ist, hatte ich mein Bike gerade mal 6 Monate. Bei meinem Cannondale Jekyll muss ich mir über so Sachen keine Gedanken machen. Das fahr ich schon Jahre und dat Dingen hält. Kult halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (7. Januar 2009)

stefanstumpf schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen
> Robert, denk doch mal über ein Cannondale nach. Lebenslange Garantie!
> Das mit Kult und RM hat sich für mich auch erledigt. Bin als 2.Radbesitzer eines SXC enttäuscht über die Sache mit der Achse. Als die gebrochen ist, hatte ich mein Bike gerade mal 6 Monate. Bei meinem Cannondale Jekyll muss ich mir über so Sachen keine Gedanken machen. Das fahr ich schon Jahre und dat Dingen hält. Kult halt.



Ich finde CD auch gut, aber die "kochen auch nur mit Wasser" 
Denn abbrechende Dämpferaufnahmen am Rize-Oberrohr und lösende Verklebungsstellen 
an den Scalpel-Kettenstreben waren zuletzt auch Probleme bei CD.

Zum Thema "billiger Einkauf in England", ich hätte ein bißchen die Muffe,
wenn ich einen Garantiefall über diese Entfernung abwickeln müsste.
Vielleicht ist unterm Strich der "teure Kauf" beim RM-Händler um die Ecke letztendlich doch günstiger


----------



## Robert (7. Januar 2009)

hi

ja aber wenn der Rahmen in England fast 900â¬ billiger ist alls bei uns dann kannst fÃ¼r das geld oft n paket nach england schicken.

aber irgendwie haben mich hier alle bisi verunsichert. noch dazu kommt das ich ehrlich nicht mehr dran glaub das ich den rahmen no ch im januar bekomme.und im mÃ¤rz  brauch ich ihn auch nicht mehr weil da wollt ich schon paar km runter haben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Januar 2009)

1. Ich habs mir erst danach bestellt, als ichs Probe gefahren bin.

2. Ich war begeistert, allein schon wegem Design und Funktion.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2009)

stefanstumpf schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen
> Robert, denk doch mal über ein Cannondale nach. Lebenslange Garantie!
> Das mit Kult und RM hat sich für mich auch erledigt. Bin als 2.Radbesitzer eines SXC enttäuscht über die Sache mit der Achse. Als die gebrochen ist, hatte ich mein Bike gerade mal 6 Monate. Bei meinem Cannondale Jekyll muss ich mir über so Sachen keine Gedanken machen. Das fahr ich schon Jahre und dat Dingen hält. Kult halt.



Cannondale hat doch auch mal Probleme mit Brüchen.
Außerdem bekommst du bei Bruch eine neue verbesserte Achse.

Die Achse alleine wäre für mich kein Grund auch Cannondale umzusteigen.

Schlimm finde ich nur, dass bei soch bekannten Problemen kaum einer reagiert und eine Rückrufaktion startet.
Syntace & Shimano sind die mir einzig bekannten Marken die das tun.


----------



## subdiver (8. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Cannondale hat doch auch mal Probleme mit Brüchen.
> Außerdem bekommst du bei Bruch eine neue verbesserte Achse.
> 
> Die Achse alleine wäre für mich kein Grund auch Cannondale umzusteigen.
> ...



Bei Cannondale gab es auch schon Rückrufaktionen.
Auch die Garantiezeit und das Rahmen-Crash-Replacement sind bei CD vorbildlich, 
gerade bei Carbonrahmen nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2009)

kenne ja die offz. deutschen preise ja nicht doch mein Rocky Mountain  war in england 2000fr günstiger als hier in der schweiz. da nehme ich pers. gern in kauf ein garantiepaket zu senden.

ein kumpel hatte ne gebrochene achse
ein foto genügte,10tg später war das teil im briefkasten, portofrei( hat mich auch überrascht)

apropos Rocky Mountain  in der schweiz
die meisten händler die ich kenne
haben die marke aus ihrem sortiment rausgeworfen... die warum frage ist ja klar...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2009)

Und noch was:
Wenn wir ehrlich sind, wo liegt der Unterschied zu eine Versenderbike wie Canyon?
Dort hat mal schon die Geo auf Messerschmidt abgestimmt, im Rahmen sauber verlegte Züge, etwa gleiches Gewicht und saubere Schweißnähte?
Vom Preis ganz zu schweigen!

Wo liegt eigentlich das besondere noch an Rocky?
Das was es von der massenware abheben soll?
Der Service ist es sicher nicht mehr....


----------



## bernd_spiegel (8. Januar 2009)

tja, kult sind halt nur die alten rahmen. alles was jetzt kommt ist einfach nur noch ein eher emotionsloses produkt unserer wegwerfgesellschaft...aber solange die marketingfonzies uns den kult aufrechterhalten, gibts genug bausparer die sich dann beim boc ein neues holen.die marke wird so schnell nicht untergehen, steigt allerdings auf ne canyon radon stufe herab. vom maserati zum skoda... geiz ist ja geil,man sieht wozu dies führt  direkt in den discounter, da scheint rocky wohl hinzuwollen. warum wieso weshalb


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2009)

ich denke eher, dass andere marken stark aufgeholt haben.
rm hat halt seinen vorsprung nicht ausgebaut, bzw. halten können.
leider ist der service auch schlechter geworden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanstumpf (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

war heute bei Zweiredstadler. Da steht ein 09er Flatline in grün. Habs mal a bisserl im Shop rumgefahren und der Verkäufer ist mal eben so von 3100.- auf 2600.- runter...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2009)

Ich werd mich wohl vor erstmal auch nicht mehr für ein Rocky entscheiden. Da mir das Geld einfach zu schade ist obwohl mir das Flatline und die anderen Bikes gefallen.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (8. Januar 2009)

gefallen tun sie mir definitiv auch! aber sie wecken nicht mehr dieses haben wollen....ich les leider nur noch über rocky wo es sie zu welchen schleuderpreisen gibt...


----------



## subdiver (8. Januar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> direkt in den discounter, da scheint rocky wohl hinzuwollen. warum wieso weshalb



Nein, nicht Rocky, sondern der deutsche Importeur 
Man sollte bei Bikeaction direkt anfragen, 
warum wieso weshalb nun über Discounter Rocky vertrieben wird


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. Januar 2009)

Kurz von offizieller Seite:

Dass die Produkte von ROCKY MOUNTAIN aktuell auch bei größeren Händlern zu finden sind, hat mehrere Gründe.

Wir arbeiten weiterhin bevorzugt mit dem klassischen Fachhandel. Allerdings mussten wir in den letzten Jahren feststellen, dass sich die kleineren Fachhändler aus verschiedenen Ursachen aus dem hochwertigen Segment zurück ziehen, so dass wir im bestimmten Regionen keine Ansprechpartner für diese Produkte mehr bieten konnten.

Dies wurde von unzähligen Endverbrauchern bemängelt, so dass wir reagieren mussten.

Auf Grund dessen sind Produkte von ROCKY MOUNTAIN in bestimmten Regionen jetzt auch in größeren Geschäften wie BIKEMAX oder B.O.C. zu finden.

Das diese größeren Geschäfte als Discounter zu betiteln sind, kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Bei den regelmäßigen Preiskontrollen ist keiner dieser von Ihnen genannten Geschäfte mit Discountpreise auf aktuelle Ware auffällig gewesen.


Zum Thema Preisverriss bei Chainreaction in England:

Hierfür verantwortlich ist hauptsächlich die englische Währung. Die Pfund Preise sind die gleichen geblieben, allerdings ist der Pfund von ehemals 1,50 auf 1 geschrumpft!!! Daher die günstigen Europreise für die keiner was kann. Danke Globalisierung!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Mario Lenzen (Bikeaction)


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Kurz von offizieller Seite:
> 
> Wir arbeiten weiterhin bevorzugt mit dem klassischen Fachhandel. Allerdings mussten wir in den letzten Jahren feststellen, dass sich die kleineren Fachhändler aus verschiedenen Ursachen aus dem hochwertigen Segment zurück ziehen, so dass wir im bestimmten Regionen keine Ansprechpartner für diese Produkte mehr bieten konnten.



Was muss ein klassischer Fachhandel denn tun, damit er Rocky Bikes vertreiben darf?
Vielleicht ist die hochpreisige Vororder/ Mindestabnahme einfach zu groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Januar 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Kurz von offizieller Seite:
> 
> Dass die Produkte von ROCKY MOUNTAIN aktuell auch bei größeren Händlern zu finden sind, hat mehrere Gründe.
> 
> ...



grenzt schon an Frechheit sowas hier rein zu stellen.......
ich sag Euch was es ist:
RM hat einfach aus mehreren Gründen nicht mehr die Stückzahlen um die Kosten etc. für "Made in CANADA" aufrecht zu erhalten und wechselt nach TW. Die Kosten müssen gesengt werden und die Geldgeber im Hintergrund müssen befriedigt werden. Es muss ja schließlich ein gewisser Profi aus dem Invest verbuchbar sein. Möglichst hoch versteht sich, und von JAhr zu Jahr mehr ist doch klar die Kurve muss nach oben weisen. Der Provit zählt. Es müssen Stückzahlen laufen. Gebt doch nicht dem Endverbraucher die Schuld das neue Absatzmöglichkeiten genutzt werden. So ein Statement ist doch lachhaft. Gibt den "kleinen" kompetenten Händlern ein entsprechende Vororderkalkulation dann braucht RM kein Discounter. Daran liegts !


----------



## DrecksBecks (14. Januar 2009)

Rocky ist jetzt da wo es es hingehört!


----------



## rocsam (14. Januar 2009)

ich schließe mich ROCKLANDBIKER an. Zudem fällt auf, dass einige, bisher auf Rocky konzentrierte, echte FACH-Händler dazu übergehen, plötzlich neben den (Ex-)Kanadiern auch noch andere MARKEN zu forcieren, dass muss doch seine Gründe haben. Der schwache Pfund -Kurs reicht nicht aus, um die UK-Preise zu begründen, es wird auch seine Gründe haben, warum jetzt auf einmal ein paar Modelle im Preis auf das UK-Niveau reduziert werden, und andere eben gerade nicht....


----------



## dirtpaw (14. Januar 2009)

mal Gegenfrage: wie schauts denn mit der Entwicklung CAD bzw. USD zum Euro aus? Nehmen wir das und die Verlagerung nach Taiwan sind die Preise in D ein Witz....Preissenkung hin oder her.
Der einzige Grund warum Rocky die Preise senkt und zum Discounter geht, ist dass die freaks weniger und weniger ordern. Und wo kaufen die freaks? eher beim kleinen Händler.
Mein letztes Rocky war ein 2007er Switch. Endlich hab ich Geld für neue Klamotten und vernünftiges Essen!

happy trails


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Januar 2009)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund warum Rocky die Preise senkt und zum Discounter geht, ist dass die freaks weniger und weniger ordern. Und wo kaufen die freaks? eher beim kleinen Händler.
> happy trails



der einzige Grund ist übertrieben ansonsten stimme ich 100% zu


----------



## dirtpaw (14. Januar 2009)

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:
weiter oben steht "Danke Globalisierung!" Für die Verlagerung nach Taiwan war sie aber schon ok, oder? Rocky produziert wos (beinah) am billigsten ist, die Käufer kaufen wos am billigsten ist. Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2009)

Nana, wir sollten vielleicht nicht jeden Schritt von Rocky verteufeln!

NatÃ¼rlich hat der Endverbarucher in letzter Zeit immer weniger Geld in der Tasche, darÃ¼ber sind wir uns doch einig?
Und der Vernunftmensch beginnt dort zu sparen, wo es weniger weh tut, dem Hobby.
Rocky muss auch sehen, dass Geld in die Kasse kommt.
Daher werden die Preise gesenkt um nicht auf dem Markt zu verhungern.

AuÃerdem glaube ich, dass es VIELE Produkte deren Preis nicht auf den Herstellungskosten etc. beruht.
Es wird vielmehr der Markt analysiert und geguckt was zu holen ist.

Naja, und wenn das nicht mehr zu holen ist, wird sich angeglichen.

Oder glaubt einer, dass ein Stangenrahmen (z. B. Canjon- Fully) mehr als 30,-â¬ in der Herstellung kostet?
Und wenn es hoch kommt, ist er fÃ¼r 50,-â¬ hier in D im Laden.
Und ein Rocky wird sicherlich nicht das doppelte kosten.

Oder mal darÃ¼ber nachgedacht, warum z. B. ein EX 1750 Laufragsatz so teuer ist?
Der kostet so viel, damit man einen Grund hat in einem Komplettbike zu kaufen!

Ich denke, die wenigsten haben Ahnung von Marktanalysen usw., aber alle sind durchleuchtete Endverbraucher.
NatÃ¼rlich sind wir verÃ¤rgert!


----------



## bernd_spiegel (14. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die wenigsten haben Ahnung von Marktanalysen usw.,



hörte sich hier aber oft schwer nach hobby mckinseys an


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> hörte sich hier aber oft schwer nach hobby mckinseys an



Muß ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## subdiver (15. Januar 2009)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> Für die Verlagerung nach Taiwan war sie aber schon ok, oder?
> Rocky produziert wos (beinah) am billigsten ist,



Ist dem so ?
Ich habe darüber weder von RM, noch vom Importeur eine offizielle Bestätigung gehört oder gelesen, 
dass die GESAMTE Produktion verlagert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (15. Januar 2009)

von der gesamten Produktion war ja auch nicht die Rede. Das einzige Modell bei dem die Herkunft meiner Meinung nach strittig ist, ist das SXC. Beim Element weiss ichs einfach nicht.

Duck und weg....


----------



## Nofaith (15. Januar 2009)

Vieleicht hat man auch für die "kleinen" Fachhändler die Vororder-Konditionen einfach etwas hoch angesetzt. Mein letzter Stand war 10000 Euro(ex.Mwst) um seinen Fachhändlerstatus und Gebietschutz zu halten.

Spätestens wenn das Element Carbon 2010 kommt, wird's in Taiwan/China zusammen gekleistert.


----------



## beWarped (15. Januar 2009)

Was sind denn bitte 10k  für Gebietsschutz ? Kann kaum glauben, dass sich darauf irgend eine Firma einlässt...

Und Taiwan, China sind schon lange nicht mehr "Billig-" Lohnländer...Vietman, Kambodscha usw sind im "Kommen"...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2009)

Gebietsschutz?
bei Globalisierung....., hihihi

Und wo hat der Gebietsschutz uns hingebracht?
Zum Versender........., und wenn der einen neuen Laden aufmacht, verkleinert sich das alte Gebiet wieder?


----------



## rocsam (15. Januar 2009)

...zum Thema Taiwan definitiv: jeder, der schon ein neues 2009er Element in den Läden stehen sieht, braucht bloß auf die Rahmennummer zu schauen: Es steht NICHT mehr die "Jahreszahl plus fünsfstelliger Nummer" drauf, sondern "SPRK" und dann irgendwas: Also definitiv made in Taiwan und auf den Kettenstreben schenkt RM uns nun auch reinen Wein ein, denn es steht nur noch "designed and tested in Canada"  drauf... Einzig das anodized SXC SE kommt noch aus Canada, hier steht auch noch "build in Canada" drauf, auf dem weissen bunten SXC-SE-Rahmen hingegen wieder "designed & tested in Canada".
Was schließen wir daraus: RM hat Schritt für Schritt die GESAMTE Produktion nach Taiwan verlagert und nicht nur die Freeride-Bikes, wie man uns per Newsletter noch im Juni2008 erklären wollte.
Ist das noch Marke oder Kult???? Wir wurden für Dumm verkauft und hätte Subdiver nicht den uns allen hier wohlbekannten "Taiwan-Thread" aufgemacht, dann wäre die Produktionsverlagerung gar nicht groß aufgefallen (und diskutiert worden).
RM soll verkaufen an wen immer, mein SXC50-Rahmen landet demnächst im bikemarkt, denn  ich werde als Kunde ungern verarscht. Die Produktionsverlagerung war sicher von langer Hand vorbereitet und RM wäre uns heavy usern zumindest eine Erklärung schuldig gewesen, besonders, nachdem man Jahrzehntelang so stolz auf der Canada-Nummer herumgeritten ist...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema das sich in den letzten Jahren kleineren Fachhändler aus aus dem hochwertigen Segment zurück ziehen!
Glaub ich das Rocky einfach den Carbon boom verschlafen hat. Zu den Preis was ein Rocky gekostet hat, hat man auch ein leichteres Carbon Bike eines ebenso Namhaften Herstellers bekommen. Kult hin oder her die Leute wollen immer was neues, besseres oder leichteres.


----------



## Robert (16. Januar 2009)

@ Dr. Hannibal
da stimm ich dir 100% zu!
Und jetzt baut Rocky zwar Carbon Rahmen aber die sind noch gegenüber den anderen herstellern weich und noch sehr teuer.
Es stimmt doch die Leute wollen keinen Kult sondern Sachen die funktionieren , leicht sein und günstig sind.
ist leider so!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Januar 2009)

Ohja das merken wir täglich in unserem Laden, da heißt dann immer "habt ihr Carbon Räder da?" schaut euch um.... fast überall, indem Fall versteh ich Rocky leider auch nicht.


----------



## Robert (16. Januar 2009)

genauso ist es.
jetzt hat rocky das carbon vertex gebracht , ABER der Rahmen ist sehr weich , bisi schwerer und noch um ca. 700â¬ zu teuer.

Wie willst einen  der die Absicht hat n Carbon Hardtail zu kaufen und sich informiert hat vom Rocky Ã¼berzeugen???

Der wird doch den leichteren , steiferen und gÃ¼nstigeren Scott oder Simplon Rahmen kaufen. oder???

gut, ich bin ne Ausnahme weil ich nach Optik geh und schon immer n Rocky wollte und stolz drauf bin das ich bald eins hab.Darum nehm ich die negativen sachen gerne in kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beWarped (17. Januar 2009)

Wenn Ihr alle so patriotisch seit, was das Schweißen in bestimmten Ländern betrifft...Warum greift man dann nicht einfach zu Made in Germany ? Ob in TW, CN, US oder Canada geschweißt ist mir eigentlich relativ egal. Wenn ich Made in Germany bekommen kann, greife ich doch lieber in unserem Land zu.

Ich arbeite übrigends in einer US Firma und wünsche mir eigentlich immer, das die mal so arbeiten würden wie bei uns...

Nur so ein Gedanke am Rande...soll nicht provozieren.


----------



## rocsam (17. Januar 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> genauso ist es.
> jetzt hat rocky das carbon vertex gebracht , ABER der Rahmen ist sehr weich , bisi schwerer und noch um ca. 700 zu teuer.
> 
> Wie willst einen  der die Absicht hat n Carbon Hardtail zu kaufen und sich informiert hat vom Rocky überzeugen???
> ...




..okay Robert, da bist Du dann ein "typischer Vertreter" der neuen Zielgruppe, der sich RM jetzt zuwendet: Hauptsache das bike sieht cool aus- Funktion ist zweit-bis drittrangig...(soll jetzt nicht negativ gemeint sein, jeder darf das Radl kaufen, dass IHM persönlich am besten gefällt)-----aber, RM kommt eben nicht aus der Lifestyle-Ecke sondern ist in jüngster Zeit mit riesen Schritten auf diese zugerannt. Der Preis wird sein, die Funktionsfanatiker zu verlieren. Damit gewinnt RM dann vielleicht bei der Masse der Konsumenten, die ein Eisdielen-Bike brauchen, diese können sie sicher auch über BOC & Bikemaxx erreichen, die Innovationskraft geht aber verloren.....


----------



## beWarped (17. Januar 2009)

Hauptsache der Gewinn stimmt...und das ist eben so bei Unternehmen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Januar 2009)

beWarped schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr alle so patriotisch seit, was das Schweißen in bestimmten Ländern betrifft...Warum greift man dann nicht einfach zu Made in Germany ? Ob in TW, CN, US oder Canada geschweißt ist mir eigentlich relativ egal. Wenn ich Made in Germany bekommen kann, greife ich doch lieber in unserem Land zu.
> 
> Ich arbeite übrigends in einer US Firma und wünsche mir eigentlich immer, das die mal so arbeiten würden wie bei uns...
> 
> Nur so ein Gedanke am Rande...soll nicht provozieren.



Da stimme ich dir zu!!! Mir gefallen Deutsche Rahmen auch extrem, das komische ist nur das ich aus Österreich bin.


----------



## Robert (17. Januar 2009)

hmm naja zur neuen Zielgruppe würd ich mich jetzt nicht zählen
Ich hab letzte Sasion n Spark gefahren und war damit nicht wirklich zufrieden.Ausserdem fahr ich nicht sooo viel in den Bergen dass ich n Fully benötige.

Rocky Mountain gefällt mir schon seid Jahren aber ich hab halt den Fehler gemacht immer andere Bikes zu kaufen.
Jetzt hab ich geschaut welche Ht Rahmen es aus Carbon gibt(bin halt n Plastefan) und das Rocky gefällt mir sehr gut UND es ist ein schöner Monoquoce Rahmen(den bauen ja nicht mehr viel Hersteller) ausserdem gefallen mir die kleinen Details ma Rahmen sehr sehr gut.
Was noch dazu kommt ich denke das der Vertex team RSL Rahmen nicht sooo oft rum fährt wie jetzt z.B Scott.
Ich bin halt einer der gern was hat was nicht so oft auf der Straße rum fährt.

ciao Robert


----------



## DrecksBecks (17. Januar 2009)

Individualisumus ist das Ende jeder Gesellschaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert (17. Januar 2009)

@ DrecksBecks

wie meinst denn das jetzt???


----------



## rocsam (17. Januar 2009)

@Robert:  mach Dir keine Gedanken, denn DrecksBecks weiß das wahrscheinlich selbst nicht so genau..(Sinnfreie Posts kommen in den Besten Threads vor )


----------



## Daniel12 (19. Januar 2009)

mal wieder ein kurzer Beitrag zum topic...
... ich habe mir am Freitag ein Slayer SXC bei B.O.C geholt.

hatte hier durch Zufall im Forum darüber gelesen, dass die dort jetzt Rocky verkaufen, bin dahin gefahren, angeguckt, mit dem (sehr netten und bemühten) Verkäufer gesprochen, Bike gekauft.

steht übrigens immer noch auf der Schwinge "built in Canada" und nicht "designed and tested...".

die Bikes dort hatten auch alle noch die bei Rocky üblichen Unterschriften auf Rahmen, Rädern etc. wo die Mechaniker sich verewigen. dazu auch die Papierkarte mit allen Kürzeln der Mechaniker die an dem Bike gearbeitet haben. ob die das jetzt gefaked haben oder ob es sich nur noch darauf bezieht dass die Jungs in Canada geprüft haben ob alles oki ist, keine Ahnung.

ich fand das Bike jedenfalls super, bin ja eh Rocky Fan, und der Preis war gut.


----------



## rocsam (19. Januar 2009)

..was für ein SXC, welches Modelljahr? Welche Farbe? 2008 ist sicher noch "build in canada". Hat die Rahmennummer die Jahreszahl vorne oder fängt sie mit Buchstaben an- zB SPRK?


----------



## Daniel12 (19. Januar 2009)

oh, das muss ich mal checken.

Model ist SXC 30 in weiss aus 08. es gab auch das weiss/blaue, das ist ebenfalls aus 08.

Rahmennummer muss ich zu Hause schauen.

heisst das wohl dass es noch aus Canada kommt?

danke für den Tip!


----------



## gobo (19. Januar 2009)

bin in aachen bei b.o.c gewesen und hab da ebendfalls mit nem verkäufer geredet und dieser sagte mir das die räder nu aus asien kämmen.hab auch unter die rahmen geschaut und da fing die rahmennr. mit buchstaben an.
und was sagt uns das nu???


mfg


----------



## rocsam (19. Januar 2009)

..ganz einfach: Buchstaben gleich TRM (also made in Taiwan), Jahreszahl gleich Made in Canada (also CRM): Daniels ist noch ein Kanadisches, was gobo gesehen hat kam aus Fernost...
Gruss


----------



## rocsam (19. Januar 2009)

...Nachtrag: Vielleicht kann/darf??????? (was ich bezweifle..) das unser mitlesender TURBOLENZEN mal endlich bestätigen......


----------



## stefanstumpf (19. Januar 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> bin in aachen bei b.o.c gewesen und hab da ebendfalls mit nem verkäufer geredet und dieser sagte mir das die räder nu aus asien kämmen.hab auch unter die rahmen geschaut und da fing die rahmennr. mit buchstaben an.
> und was sagt uns das nu???
> 
> 
> mfg


 
Das sagt und nu, dass es mit dem "Kult" zu Ende geht. Überteuerte made in Taiwan Rahmen find ich bei anderen Herstellern auch und excellente Fahrleistung und Rahmenverarbeitung gibts auch z.B. bei Lapierre .


----------



## rocsam (19. Januar 2009)

...Jawoll, das mit Lapierre kann ich bestätigen: Super Fahrleistungen und gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis...(das mit dem Ende des Kults leider auch...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (19. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir nie nen Rocky gekauft weils Kult ist  sondern weils excellente Fahrleistungen besitzt, dazu eine geile Qualität und Optik aufweist und der Service im Bedarfsafall auch sehr gut funktioniert! Macht Ihr jegliche Kaufentscheidungen in eurem Leben vom Herstellungsort abhängig


----------



## rocsam (19. Januar 2009)

@bestmove: Nein, nicht unbedingt vom Herstellungsort, sondern zB auch mit der Art und Weise, mit der ein Hersteller/Vertrieb mit seinen Kunden umgeht/kommuniziert.


----------



## stefanstumpf (19. Januar 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nie nen Rocky gekauft weils Kult ist  sondern weils excellente Fahrleistungen besitzt, dazu eine geile Qualität und Optik aufweist und der Service im Bedarfsafall auch sehr gut funktioniert! Macht Ihr jegliche Kaufentscheidungen in eurem Leben vom Herstellungsort abhängig


 
Der Kult entsteht bzw. entstand ja durch genau die Faktoren, die Du anführst. Die sprichwörtlich geile Qualität, worauf stützt sich diese denn? Doch sicher nicht auf Made in Taiwan! Der Ruf von Rocky und damit der Kult ist doch der Qualität handbuilt in Canada zu verdanken. Wenn ich dran denke, wie ich lechzend vor über 10 Jahren vor meinem ersten Rocky Hardtail T.O. stand..passiert mir heute definitiv nicht mehr. Über Geschmack läßt sich ja streiten, aber die 09er Modelle...


----------



## rocsam (19. Januar 2009)

@stefanstumpf: siehe auch meinen Post von eben im "taiwan-Thread": Volle Zustimmung zu Deinem Statement!!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2009)

@bestmove:
Wann hast du den Service zum letzten mal gebraucht?


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Januar 2009)

Ich arbeite nur einen Steinwurf vom BikeMAX in München weg. Ist ein klasisches Bike-Kaufhaus. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen das die Rocky als Marke führen. 

Als ich erfahren habe, dass das doch so ist, bin ich in meiner Mittagspause mal reinmaschiert. Da standen eine Menge Vertex und Elements (alle in blauen oder roten Maple Leaf) und ein paar einzelne Slayer und Flattys inmitten der ganzen Billigheimer rum. Da drängte sich mir folgender Gedanke auf: in dieser Umgebung sehen die Rockys auch irgendwie nach Kaufhausbikes aus...

Dann sah ich ein 70er Slayer SXC. Das Bike hatte als ich es anhob gefühlte 15 Kg. Da dachte ich mir: Mensch wir schreiben 2009 und Rocky schafft es nicht ein Enduro mit vernünftigen Gewicht zu bauen.

Zwei negative Erlebnisse mit der Marke Rocky innerhalb von 10 Minuten. Nur mal so als Beispiel wie ein Kunde die "neue" Marktausrichtung von Rocky wahrnimmt.

Das die kleinen Bike-Läden mit den strengen Vor-Order-Richtlinien von Bike-Action arg kämpfen ist genauso. Dise Politik sollte man mal überdenken und nicht die Rockys in Bike-Kaufhäusern verschleudern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2009)

​


All-Mountain schrieb:


> ....... Da standen eine Menge Vertex und Elements (alle in blauen oder roten Maple Leaf) und ein paar einzelne Slayer und Flattys inmitten der ganzen Billigheimer rum. Da drängte sich mir folgender Gedanke auf: in dieser Umgebung sehen die Rocks auch irgendwie nach Kaufhausbikes aus....



Macht einen doch nachdenlich?
Die Umgebung beeinflusst uns, nicht das Produkt?
Ist aber sicherlich was dran!


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ​
> Macht einen doch nachdenlich?
> Die Umgebung beeinflusst uns, nicht das Produkt?
> Ist aber sicherlich was dran!



Die Frage hatte ich mir auch gestellt: ist es nur die Umgebung? Sicherlich nicht nur.

Bei Rocky kommen momentan ein paar Sachen zusammen:

- Wegfall des Canada-Kults durch Verlagerung der Produktion nach Fernost
- Verschlafen von technischen Entwicklungen (Carbontrend, leichte Enduros...)
- Neue Marktausrichtung auf Bike-Kaufhäuser

Das alles könnte der Anfang vom Ende von Rocky werden. Wäre nicht die erste Kultmarke die auf solche Art und Weise den Bach runtergeht (siehe damals GT).

Unter den oben genannten Rahmenbedingungen kann Rocky nur durch neue inovative Bikes und gute Qualität überzeugen.

Grund zur Hoffnung gibt aus meiner Sicht das neue Altitude. Damit hat Rocky zumindest im AM-Bereich wieder technisch neue Akzente gesetzt (oder zumindest zur Konkurrenz aufgeschlossen). Bitte mehr davon


----------



## Jockelmatz (19. Januar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Da standen eine Menge Vertex und Elements (alle in blauen oder roten Maple Leaf) und ein paar einzelne Slayer und Flattys inmitten der ganzen Billigheimer rum. Da drängte sich mir folgender Gedanke auf: in dieser Umgebung sehen die Rocks auch irgendwie nach Kaufhausbikes aus...
> 
> 
> Zwei negative Erlebnisse mit der Marke Rocky innerhalb von 10 Minuten. Nur mal so als Beispiel wie ein Kunde die "neue" Marktausrichtung von Rocky wahrnimmt.
> ...




Sehe ich 100% genauso, so eine Umgebung färbt auf das Produkt ab und animiert nicht, ein teures Rad zu kaufen. Ich war neulich in einem grossen B.O.C. Laden im Süden, da standen ca. 6 Rockys zwischen der Billig-Hausmarke herum wie Falschgeld - ein Anblick des Jammers, einfach unwürdig.
Wie das mit dem Hochpreisgefüge in Einklang zu kriegen ist, weiss wohl nur der Importeur. Verstehe ich nicht: Andere (Specialized z.B.) investieren in noble Factory Stores o.ä. - und Rocky geht in beliebige Kaufhallen.
Soll das die Zukunft sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> - Wegfall des Canada-Kults durch Verlagerung der Produktion nach Fernost
> - Verschlafen von technischen Entwicklungen (Carbontrend, leichte Enduros...)
> - Neue Marktausrichtung auf Bike-Kaufhäuser


+ verschlechterter Service!


----------



## subdiver (19. Januar 2009)

Vor 2 wochen war ich auch bei Bikemax in München.

Die haben noch jede Menge von den limitierten Sondermodellen (20 Jahre RM in D) gehabt, 
mit dem Hinweis auf dem Preisschild *"Machen Sie uns Ihren Preis !"* 
Und das bei Limited Edition 

Das 08er Element Team war von  6.690,-- auf  3.990,-- reduziert worden, 
das sind *über 40 % Rabatt* 

Das erklärt natürlich auch den Wertverfall bei gebrauchten Rockys 

Natürlich hatte Bikemax schon einige 09er Modelle, wo der Verkäufer mir in seiner Beratung sagte, 
dass das Element 90 einen Carbon-Rahmen besitzt 

Traurig, traurig was derzeit mit Rocky passiert


----------



## gobo (19. Januar 2009)

jetzt besteht für jeden die möglichkeit sich ein "kult"mtb zu holen.
wo ich bei b.o.c war stand auch ein rad(weiß nu nicht welches es genau war)auf jedenfall ein rocky,preis 2780 jetzt nur 1780.ich hab etwas blöd geschaut als ich das sah und den verkäufer gefragt ob dies richtg ist?der meinte nur"wieso den nicht??".hab mich umgedreht und bin gegangen.
ist rocky eigentlich die einzigste marke die in diesen billig läden es zu kaufen gibt??


mfg


----------



## jojada1 (19. Januar 2009)

..so wird es werden: In ein paar Jahren weiß niemand mehr, dass es früher einmal in Canada gemachte RM bei seriösen Händlern gab. Dann wirst Du aufm Trail angeraunzt: Hey machma Platz mit deiner Baumarkt-Kiste!


----------



## gobo (19. Januar 2009)

ja deswegen auch das behalten was man aus der guten alten zeit hat,sprich"handmade in canada"!!

mfg


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo?

Hört ihr noch zu?
Kult= hoher Preis + richtige Umgebung?

Wenn ihr euch deshalb ein Rocky gekauft habt............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (19. Januar 2009)

jojada1 schrieb:


> ..so wird es werden: In ein paar Jahren weiß niemand mehr, dass es früher einmal in Canada gemachte RM bei seriösen Händlern gab. Dann wirst Du aufm Trail angeraunzt: Hey machma Platz mit deiner Baumarkt-Kiste!


 
Na, das ist/wäre mir persönlich egal was irgendein Hansel auf 'nem Trail von sich gibt. Gibt ja auch genug Leute denen mein Aufbau nicht zusagt. *Letztlich fahr ich mein Bike weil's mir gefällt *und nicht weil's andere toll finden!

Bei Neuanschaffung müssen sich die RM's ab 2008 halt dem Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz stellen. Werd dann weniger auf mein "Herz" und mehr auf den "Verstand" hören.


----------



## Malberg (20. Januar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

hier mal ein Statement von einem bisher noch nicht RM Kunden. Nach dem mein aktuelles Bike leider defekt ist ( Riss an der Dämpferaufnahme) habe ich mich den vergangenen Wochen bei diversen Fachhändlern und Marken umgeschaut. Also die Beratung war da auch sehr "durchwachsen" je nach dem an wen man gerade kommt.
Ein Bekannter sagte mir dass bei boc jetzt auch RM stehen würden. Ich konnte das echt nicht glauben und bin dann doch vorbei. Also die Präsentation der Bikes mit eigenem Bereich sowie die Beratung durch den Verkäufer (den kannte ich noch von früher als er noch beim Fachhändler war ) fand ich echt gut und hätte ich so jetzt bei boc nicht erwartet. Und ich muss sagen dass mir das Bike (Element 50) im Vergleich zu den bisher überall angeschauten (in etwas der Preisklasse) doch sehr zugesagt hat.
Ich habe ihn auch darauf hin angesprochen dass es schon etwas "komisch" ist ein RM bei boc zu kaufen und er sagte dass er das oft zu hören bekommt.
Also ich habe mich dann doch für ein RM Bj 09 (08er Modelle waren auch noch da) entschieden obwohl es bei boc steht und  sehr wahrscheinlich der Rahmen in TW geschweisst wurde. 
Ich finde das Bike einfach Klasse, hat mir sofort am besten Gefallen und darum habe ich es auch gekauft. Nicht weil es Kult ist oder mal war. 
Fahre zwar auch einige tausend km und Höhenmeter im Jahr aber so ein richtiger Hardcorebiker wie es hier viele wohl sind bin ich nicht. Vielleicht ist es auch darum für mich ganz ok.

Grüße Malberg


----------



## bernd_spiegel (20. Januar 2009)

Malberg schrieb:


> so ein richtiger Hardcorebiker wie es hier viele wohl sind
> Grüße Malberg


oder es denken zu sein....  ich denke nicht dass nur selbsternannte hardcorebiker ein recht auf gute räder haben.
es geht ja eher darum, dass man mit nem rocky nicht mehr so exklusiv daherkommt. ich glaube das stört die meisten. es soll ja vom bike etwas auf den fahrer abstrahlen. jetzt strahlt der rocky stern halt nicht mehr so hell.


----------



## spengleschieber (21. Januar 2009)

Kult ist nur z.B. eine Flasche Roederer Kristall Jahrgang ´52


----------



## rocsam (21. Januar 2009)

...vielleicht ist der RM-Kult auch nur hier in Deutschland so verbreitet, mich würde interessieren, wie RM in anderen Märkten/Ländern positioniert ist. Vielleicht ist der Kult hierzulande ja nur durch die Arbeit von D.Janz und seiner Truppe entstanden und wenn er damals auf seinem Kanada-Trip über nen NORCO-Rahmen gestolpert wäre, wer weiß, vielleicht wäre jetzt NORCO hier Kult und RM nahezu unbekannt???????????????????


----------



## Jockelmatz (30. Januar 2009)

Mein letzter Hamburg-Besuch hat mir den Rest gegeben. Ich hatte die Hoffnung, vielleicht das neue Altitude schonmal zu sehen. Überraschung:
Der bisherige alteingesessene Rocky Händler ist 2009 auf eine andere Top-Marke umgestiegen, führt RM nicht mehr weiter. Ein Verkäufer gab mir zu Verstehen: "RM wird jetzt ein paar Strassen weiter bei B.O.C. ver..., wir haben kein Interesse mehr an dieser Marke"

geht mir als Kunde genauso, ich bin diesmal bei Lapierre fündig geworden, 11,7 kg bei 14 cm Federweg und top Komponenten- ich hab schon Schlimmeres gefahren! 

RM geht -zumindest in D- m.M. den falschen Weg, hoffentlich besinnen sie sich nochmal, man siehts nicht gern, wenn die erste Liebe so herunterkommt


----------



## jojada1 (30. Januar 2009)

WORD!! bei mir wurde es anstelle des Altitude auch ein Lapierre: ZESTY 514. Super-Bike, kann ich auch nur weiterempfehlen. Mein Händler hat auch eine andere MARKE mit ins Programm genommen!


----------



## Dad (30. Januar 2009)

Moin auch,

muß jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:
Ich arbeite bei B.O.C. in Hamburg/Harburg und kann so einige Kommentare hier nicht so richtig nachvollziehen!

Erstens führen wir neben RM auch Wheeler(auf Wunsch mal nen YETI),Fuji und BH,Haro,DK, weitere Marken werden folgen.......
Die Neuausrichtung von B.O.C. geht eben klar in Richtung Fachhandel und Markenpräsenz.
Meine Jungs und ich fahren selber Marken wie Grossman, Bikemann, Nicolai,RM(Flatline), Mongoose,Brave, Haro, Duncan, Standart, NPJ etc. wir wissen also schon wovon wir reden wenn Ihr zu uns kommt! 
Denn hier wird Dirt, Downhill, CC oder BMX gefahren.
Also nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, Bitte.
Aber es ist nun mal so das wir eben die ganze Palette an Fahrrädern anbieten, City, Cross, Trekking, Kinder und Jugend! Das wirkt halt nicht sooooo stylish, das weiß ich auch!
Ferner ist unsere Werkstatt nicht so übel, wir können nur halt nicht alles für jede Marke besorgen.Nichts desto Trotz kommen viele Stammkunden mit Ihren Markenrädern zu uns.Und leider ist auch nicht jeder Mitarbeiter superkompetent wenn es um die Top-MTB`s geht, leider! Aber vielleicht kann ja gerade der Eurer Mama beim Damenrad helfen.
Und ja, innerhalb Hamburgs wird es wohl kaum einen Shop geben der CNC schlägt, aber wir geben uns Mühe!
In den letzten Jahren hat es gerade auf dem Gebiet der Bike-Anbieter eine Fülle an neuen Marken gegeben, der Markt ist aber nicht größer geworden, ergo muß auch ein Hersteller wie RM sehen wo er bleibt.
Und glaubt nicht das es leicht war Rocky zu überzeugen von uns vertrieben zu werden, echte Schwerstarbeit!!
Wir wollen ja alle geile Bikes aber nicht immer solch Hammerpreise zahlen die so selbsverständlich verlangt werden. Denn heute verlangen gerade die kleine Schmieden mal eben völlig selbstverstänlich locker 4000,- 6000,- Euro für ein Bike, also ich muß dafür ganz schön lange arbeiten!
Und ja, ich finde die Produktionsstandortverlegung von RM auch schade!
Aber wenn jemand eine Slayer für 1000,- günstiger bekommt, gibt`s jawohl keinen Grund zu meckern.
So Frust losgeworden, dann fangt mal an zu steinigen.
Und wenn Ihr mal bei uns seid und wir wissen keine gescheite Antwort, helft uns ruhig auf die Sprünge.


----------



## Jockelmatz (30. Januar 2009)

Steinigen? Kommt nicht in Frage, soll doch jeder seine Meinung haben! 

An BOC hat doch auch niemand Kritik geübt (auch wenns nicht gerade schmeichelhaft rüberkam), sondern an der neuen Ausrichtung von RM. Was kommt als nächstes: Karstadt Sportabteilung?? 

Also bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, es gibt hier eben noch einige Leute, die am "alten" Rocky Mountain Spirit hängen und die die neue Beliebigkeit der Marke bedauern (wie mich). Aber keine Bange - das werden weniger.

Ich nehme natürlich alles zurück, wenn ab jetzt grössere Stückzahlen bei unverändertem Preisniveau abgesetzt würden  
Die Preisschilder bei Euch sprechen allerdings eine andere Sprache.

Bitte nochmal: Nicht persönlich nehmen, ich wünsche Euch und Dir Erfolg!

Axel


----------



## Dad (30. Januar 2009)

Moin Jockelmatz,

die Preise sind halt wegen Vorjahresmodellen!
Und die Trauer um die ALTEN RM verstehe ich voll, habe Anfang der 90èr
immer eins haben wollen, oder ein YETI, so in gelb/blau........SEUFZ.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2009)

Mein 2008er Element ist eines der letzten aus Canada. Das Auslaufmodell der Makre als Kultstatus ;(. Die wollen doch auch nur Zahlen Zahlen Zahlen...


----------



## bernd_spiegel (30. Januar 2009)

dass sich alle mitarbeiter in allen bereichen auskennen kann wirklich keiner erwarten...es sollte sich dann aber bitte ein omaradspezialist nicht in die mtb abteilung verirren  denn dann schlägt der versuch fehl, ein anspruchsvoller und ernstzunehmender radlladen zu werden. und es entsteht der ruf: discounter ohne ahnung verticken ehemals hochpreisige räder.....was mir gerade einfällt: wenn rm jetzt solche preise hinlegen kann und immer noch ein überlebensfähiges, gutes betriebsergebnis einfährt: wie überteuert müssen die räder gewesen sein (auch die kanadier werden für ihre arbeit nicht mit goldbarren entlohnt; in handarbeit schweißen ist sicher schwer, aber keine atomphysik;taiwanproduktion wird es auch nicht umsonst geben : qualitätskontrollen durch rm vor ort, produktionsstandard gem. westl. ansprüchen etc ....gut, die kleinen sklaven schweißen halt umsonst )


----------



## spengleschieber (31. Januar 2009)

diese Armutsdiskussionen....Früher war alles besser!... dann bin ich der Kaiser und es werden wieder Schiffe gebaut und jeder hat Arbeit..


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Januar 2009)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> diese Armutsdiskussionen....Früher war alles besser!... dann bin ich der Kaiser und es werden wieder Schiffe gebaut und jeder hat Arbeit..



Toller Beitrag. 
Das blöde an öffentlichen Foren ist, dass auch Leute denen vermutlich ansonsten keiner zuhört hier Ihren geistigen Müll loswerden können


----------



## Jockelmatz (31. Januar 2009)

@allmountain, nicht ärgern, lies mal seine bisherigen "Beiträge"! 

Immerhin: Die Qualität ist immer gleich geblieben


----------



## Der Toni (31. Januar 2009)

... und "Armutsdiskussionen" scheint sein Lieblingswort zu sein.


----------



## subdiver (31. Januar 2009)

Es kann eigentlich nur zwei Gründe für den Vertrieb von RM-Bikes bei B.O.C. und Bikemax etc. geben.

1. Man hat Absatzschwierigkeiten und muss neue Vertriebswege suchen und gehen
   (wofür die Preisänderung sprechen würde).
2. Man möchte den Absatz und Umsatz steigern (die Produktionsverlagerung wäre ein Anzeichen).

Beides hat, meiner Meinung nach, negative Auswirkungen auf den verbliebenen Kultstatus.


----------



## spengleschieber (31. Januar 2009)

habe mich köstlich amüsiert,Dankeschön!


----------



## spengleschieber (31. Januar 2009)

B.0.C bietet auch für RM eine Finanzierung an.. 10 Monate Laufzeit zu 0,0 % Finanzierungszins. Also nicht ärgern,,hier hat schon jeder "ein Rad ab bekommen"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_spiegel (31. Januar 2009)

lieber ein rm finanziert als mehrere hässliche cannondale vor die eisdiele geschoben...uhhhhhh, ich alter neider!....ja, ich gehe grad zu fuss und nein, ich will mir nichtmal ein cannondale leisten können. früher war sicher alles besser. dafür ist es heute ja aber auch ganz sicher viel besser als morgen  auch ich kann mich am forum erfreuen


----------



## spengleschieber (31. Januar 2009)

Mein Lambo ist leider kein echter Italiener mehr wie früher,gehört jetzt ja Audi...Seufz! -Aber: man muß auch kompromissbereit sein.


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Januar 2009)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> habe mich köstlich amüsiert,Dankeschön!



...uuunnndddd *IGNORE* (warum sollte es Leuten wie Dir hier anders ergehen als im richtigen Leben)


----------



## spengleschieber (31. Januar 2009)

Mensch ärgere dich nicht!


----------



## bernd_spiegel (31. Januar 2009)

lambo?lambo? sagt mir nix......dieser neid,es will nicht aufhören..dank abwrackprämie fährt man doch heutzutage dacia! tss  


werden die alten rockys jetzt eigentlich sammlerstücke?oldiestatus... 
rm wird nie ne discountmarke, eher so wie norco,specialized...gute, bodenständige räder. bei dem dax-stand ziehmt es sich eh nimmer so auf die kacke zu hauen


----------



## spengleschieber (31. Januar 2009)

gerade jetzt sollte man sich ein schönes Auto kaufen, z.B einen Sl 65 AMG Black Series . Wegen der Wirtschaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_spiegel (31. Januar 2009)

volkswirtschaftlich gesehen   liquiditätstechnisch


----------



## spengleschieber (31. Januar 2009)

wenn man überhaupt einen ab bekommt ...!


----------



## Livanh (31. Januar 2009)

also ob das irgendwas neues wär, dass rm bei großketten/sportläden oder sonst wo auftaucht.
ein affentanz der immer von den 5 gleichen leuten hier im forum losgetreten wird.
erst schrein, dass rm zu teuer bleibt nach fernost verlagerung, dann schrein wenns billig im netz oder sonstwo sind.
rm gabs scho ewig bei: sport conrad, stadler, bike-discount (glaub auch beim sportscheck, bin mir etz aber grad net sicher) und was weiß ich net wo.
alles sicher kein adressen für beratung und fachwissen.


----------



## stefanstumpf (1. Februar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> lieber ein rm finanziert als mehrere hässliche cannondale vor die eisdiele geschoben...uhhhhhh, ich alter neider!....ja, ich gehe grad zu fuss und nein, ich will mir nichtmal ein cannondale leisten können. früher war sicher alles besser. dafür ist es heute ja aber auch ganz sicher viel besser als morgen  auch ich kann mich am forum erfreuen


 

Also da muss ich als alter Cannondale Fan schon Einspruch erheben. Häßlich sind die nun wirklich nicht. Schönere Rahmen hab ich selten gesehen und die Qualität.. darüber hab ich auch schon geschrieben. Rocky kommt da nicht hin. 
Und sich nicht leisten wollen können? So ähnliche geistfreie Argumente liefern sonst nur die Typen ab, die einen fragen, was das Bike gekostet hat um anschließend geradezu entsetzt zu tun, man bekommt ja fast schon einen PKW blablabla.. und dann kommt "will ich mir gar nicht leisten können".. haha wers glaubt.

Grüße


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Februar 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> also ob das irgendwas neues wär, dass rm bei großketten/sportläden oder sonst wo auftaucht.
> ein affentanz der immer von den 5 gleichen leuten hier im forum losgetreten wird.
> erst schrein, dass rm zu teuer bleibt nach fernost verlagerung, dann schrein wenns billig im netz oder sonstwo sind.
> rm gabs scho ewig bei: sport conrad, stadler, bike-discount (glaub auch beim sportscheck, bin mir etz aber grad net sicher) und was weiß ich net wo.
> alles sicher kein adressen für beratung und fachwissen.



Du hast soweit recht, dass z. B. beim Stadler schon seit Jahren einzelne Rocky Rahmen rumhängen und das eine oder andere (von Stadler) aufgebaute Komplettbike. 
Aber das was momentan abläuft gab's bisher in der Dimension noch nicht.  Beim BikeMAX in München gibt es einen regelrechten "Rocky-Bereich" mit großer Rocky-Flagge und der kompletten Produktpalette von Vertex und Elements. Mach Dir mal den Spaß und schau vorbei wenn Du in München bist. Ist gleich gegenüber vom OEZ.

Das ist m. E. schon wert, dass man darüber in einem Herstellerforum diskutiert.


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Februar 2009)

..das Mädel von Stadler ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern..auha!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. Februar 2009)

stefanstumpf schrieb:


> Also da muss ich als alter Cannondale Fan schon Einspruch erheben. Häßlich sind die nun wirklich nicht. Schönere Rahmen hab ich selten gesehen und die Qualität.. darüber hab ich auch schon geschrieben. Rocky kommt da nicht hin.
> Und sich nicht leisten wollen können? So ähnliche geistfreie Argumente liefern sonst nur die Typen ab, die einen fragen, was das Bike gekostet hat um anschließend geradezu entsetzt zu tun, man bekommt ja fast schon einen PKW blablabla.. und dann kommt "will ich mir gar nicht leisten können".. haha wers glaubt.
> 
> Grüße



Waaaaas...... das glaub ich jetzt nicht. Cannondale sind die einzigen die ihre Schweißnähte verschleifen müssen, weil sie sonst so hässlich sind. Rocky braucht das wirklich nicht weil sie in jeden Fall schöner sind, bis auf die Lackierung da lässt sich streiten.


----------



## jojada1 (1. Februar 2009)

@Dr. Hannibal: schon mal die neuen 2009er -Taiwan-Schweißnähte bei den Rockys gesehen???? Die sollten sie jetzt auch lieber verschleifen


----------



## subdiver (1. Februar 2009)

jojada1 schrieb:


> @Dr. Hannibal: schon mal die neuen 2009er -Taiwan-Schweißnähte bei den Rockys gesehen???? Die sollten sie jetzt auch lieber verschleifen



Da muss ich Dir leider Recht geben


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Februar 2009)

beim kauf eines rm gibts nen verschleifset gratis dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Februar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> 1. Man hat Absatzschwierigkeiten und muss neue Vertriebswege suchen und gehen
> (wofür die Preisänderung sprechen würde).



Vielen kleinere Händler die so hochwertige Räder wie RM etc. verkaufen gehts ja auch nichtmehr gut. Immer mehr kaufen im Internet, wegen der Wirtschaft können sich auch immer weniger teure Produkte leisten. Da gehen die kleinen Händler platt die immer Rocky etc. verkauft haben. Da bleibt ja nix anderes übrig als sich auf so Massenorientierte große Händler wie Bikemax zu konzentrieren


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. Februar 2009)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> beim kauf eines rm gibts nen verschleifset gratis dazu



Und bei einen Cannondale eine Flex!  Nein von einen 2009er hab ich die Schweißnähte noch nicht gesehen. Ich lass mich mal überraschen. Obwohl die Taiwanesen besser schweißen als die Amerikaner, selber gesehen bei Santa Cruz. Nomad (usa geschweißt), Juliana (Taiwan geschweißt), da war das Juliana um zwei Klassen besser geschweißt.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (1. Februar 2009)

stefanstumpf schrieb:


> Häßlich sind die nun wirklich nicht.
> Und sich nicht leisten wollen können? So ähnliche geistfreie Argumente liefern sonst nur die Typen ab, die einen fragen, was das Bike gekostet hat um anschließend geradezu entsetzt zu tun, man bekommt ja fast schon einen PKW blablabla.. und dann kommt "will ich mir gar nicht leisten können".. haha wers glaubt.
> 
> Grüße



du hast den kontext wohl nicht begriffen,hm? der spengleschieber disst die diskussion, daraufhin nehme ich mir seine, subjektiv, hässlichen räder vor. um einer weiteren argumentation zu entgehen ( "wenigstens habe ich ein cannondale...du scheinbar gehst zu fuss..." etc) schließe ich gleich den neukauf aus. komprende? mal nicht immer gleich auf die füße getreten fühlen 

ps: mein alter fuhrpark sah mal so aus: cdale f2000sx, f600, f1000, sv1000sl, sv900fr..also bin ich bei weitem kein cdale gegner


----------



## subdiver (1. Februar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Vielen kleinere Händler die so hochwertige Räder wie RM etc. verkaufen gehts ja auch nichtmehr gut. Immer mehr kaufen im Internet, wegen der Wirtschaft können sich auch immer weniger teure Produkte leisten. Da gehen die kleinen Händler platt die immer Rocky etc. verkauft haben. Da bleibt ja nix anderes übrig als sich auf so Massenorientierte große Händler wie Bikemax zu konzentrieren



Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre aber auch, wenn RM die nun günstigeren Produktionskosten (Fernostfertigung) 
an die Importeure (diese an die Händler) weitergeben würde, um die (zu teuren) Preise zu senken.

Denn ich glaube nicht, wenn Bikeaction zukünftig über massenorientierte Händler verkauft, 
dass die zur Zeit hohen Preise auf Dauer realisierbar sind.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Februar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre aber auch, wenn RM die nun günstigeren Produktionskosten (Fernostfertigung)
> an die Importeure (diese an die Händler) weitergeben würde, um die (zu teuren) Preise zu senken.
> 
> Denn ich glaube nicht, wenn Bikeaction zukünftig über massenorientierte Händler verkauft,
> die zur Zeit hohen Preise auf Dauer realisierbar sind.



Und dann können die immer noch nach dem Steuerzahler rufen  ist ja gerade in


----------



## spengleschieber (1. Februar 2009)

Sorry hab noch gerade auf dem Rad gesessen... wollte noch jemand was ..?


----------



## stefanstumpf (2. Februar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> du hast den kontext wohl nicht begriffen,hm? der spengleschieber disst die diskussion, daraufhin nehme ich mir seine, subjektiv, hässlichen räder vor. um einer weiteren argumentation zu entgehen ( "wenigstens habe ich ein cannondale...du scheinbar gehst zu fuss..." etc) schließe ich gleich den neukauf aus. komprende? mal nicht immer gleich auf die füße getreten fühlen
> 
> ps: mein alter fuhrpark sah mal so aus: cdale f2000sx, f600, f1000, sv1000sl, sv900fr..also bin ich bei weitem kein cdale gegner


Scho recht...


----------



## Bandit_bln (18. Februar 2009)

Früher war die Welt noch in Ordnung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC3iWynkE-I


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7i1uPffMx4&feature=related


----------



## spengleschieber (18. Februar 2009)

Wie heißt es im Alten Testament: "Du sollst Dir kein Abbild von Gott schaffen"-
nun haben wir den Salat!..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (13. März 2009)

Gestern war ich bei BikeMax in München.
Dort waren, bis auf das Altitude, fast alle 2009er Modelle zum LP ausgestellt.
Auch sind noch 2008er Sondermodelle (20 Jahre BA) vom Vertex, Slayer, Flatline 
und das Team-Element 08 in verschiedenen Größen zum LP ausgestellt.

Nun gut, das wäre ja nicht besonders.
ABER im Gegensatz zu meinem letzten Besuch im Januar gab es keine
Sonderpreise und keine Hinweise "Machen Sie uns Ihren Preis" mehr !?

Einen Rabatt auf das 08er Sondermodell Vertex (LP  3.600) 
bei Barzahlung wurde nicht gewährt 

Anscheinend hat hier BA massiv eingegriffen, damit die RM-Modelle 
in den "Supermärkten" (in diesem Fall BikeMax) nicht verramscht werden.


----------



## stefanstumpf (14. März 2009)

Na BA sei Dank, bewegmer uns dann ja weiterhin im oberen Preissegment auf unseren Böcken..ich kauf mir trotzdem kein neues RM mehr.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. März 2009)

Ich auch nicht, der Zug ist abgefahren!


----------



## Nofaith (15. März 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Gestern war ich bei BikeMax in MÃ¼nchen.
> Dort waren, bis auf das Altitude, fast alle 2009er Modelle zum LP ausgestellt.
> Auch sind noch 2008er Sondermodelle (20 Jahre BA) vom Vertex, Slayer, Flatline
> und das Team-Element 08 in verschiedenen GrÃ¶Ãen zum LP ausgestellt.
> ...


 
SpÃ¤testens in 'nem Jahr wird RM dann bei den "SupermÃ¤rkten" ausgelistet. Bikes vom Vorjahr werden selbst beim kleinen HÃ¤ndler reduziert angeboten. BOC oder Bikemax stellen sich kein totes Kapital auf Dauer in den Laden. Damit hÃ¤tte BA das gleiche Problem wie vor der Ausweitung des Vertriebs Ã¼ber H&S, BOC und BikeMax, fehlende Vertriebswege.


----------



## subdiver (15. März 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Damit hätte BA das gleiche Problem wie vor der Ausweitung des Vertriebs über H&S, BOC und BikeMax, fehlende Vertriebswege.



Das stimmt, im gesamten Chiemgau, Rosenheim etc. und Tirol gibt es 
keinerlei RM-Händler (außer Stadler in Hammerau) 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum in meiner Gegend so wenig Rockys gefahren werden, 
man kann sie nirgends kaufen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. März 2009)

Hallo....die Bikes heissen ja auch Rocky Mountain und nicht Alpen! Wir sind hier in Europa und nicht in Amerika!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanstumpf (15. März 2009)

Servus

Bin schon am schauen, ob ein Froggy statt nem Rocky (reimt sich) von Lapierre was wär (reimt sich auch). Wär auch ne schöne Alternative zu nem Liteville 901, rein von den techn. Daten her gsehn.

Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> ABER im Gegensatz zu meinem letzten Besuch im Januar gab es keine
> Sonderpreise und keine Hinweise "Machen Sie uns Ihren Preis" mehr !?
> 
> Einen Rabatt auf das 08er Sondermodell Vertex (LP  3.600)
> ...



Na das ist ja ein Weg, ein hohes Preisniveau zu halten.
So wird Rocky wieder Kult!


----------

